# Top 3 best tasting fruit wines?



## lovethepirk (Aug 18, 2011)

What would be the top 3 tasting fruit wines other than grapes?

I ask b/c I am doing a blueberry and I would like to start another fruit wine.

I have access to mangos here in south florida, but not sure if that will taste good. I am looking for some opinions on what people consider the best tasting fruit wines.

thanks....


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've made Elderberry, Strawberry, and Elderberry-Blueberry with good results. I haven't attempted a peach wine but its on the list of things to try.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2011)

I like Italian prune wine.


----------



## mrpoland (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello from Florida. Where in Florida do you live?
When you think about making wine remember about basic rule. Wine is made from the juice. Harder get juice from the fruit will be harder to make wine. Yes! You can make wine from everything what is not poison but it is good to know how much work it will cost you before you start making it. A lot depends of equipment you are going to use. I never had mango wine but I think mango has a lot of stuff what will be difficult to separate from juice/wine. I am thinking about making wine from sea grapes. I heard it is very popular on Caribbean so it will be my experiment since I don’t have any recipe.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 18, 2011)

Pecan, elderberry, pineapple


----------



## Loren (Aug 18, 2011)

I did a Mango last year, a lot of work but very rewarding. Be sure and freeze the pulp first, you will have lots of sediment so make a large batch. Good luck, Loren


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 18, 2011)

Apple, Peach, Elderberry are my 3 Fav's. Roy, In that order!


----------



## Julie (Aug 18, 2011)

Elderberry, Blackberry and Sparkling Apple


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 18, 2011)

Apple, Blueberry, and Pear.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 18, 2011)

Raspberry, Elderberry, Sour Cherry

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2011)

Black Currant, Elderberry, Raspberry in that order.


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2011)

Blueberry, Strawberry, Pear/Plum


----------



## boozeboy (Aug 18, 2011)

Sour Cherry,Wild Black Rasberry, Elderberry, in that order, I also make a pretty awsome Dandilion Wine.

Boozeboy


----------



## 1butters (Aug 19, 2011)

Scuppernongs produce a very good wine, if they grow around where you are. I made a five gallon batch using the recipe on EC Kraus' website and it worked pretty darn good. You should also try jelly palm fruit. I have a recipe from here that I will be trying shortly, if you're interested in it let me know.


----------



## Arne (Aug 19, 2011)

Made a strawberry-sweet cherry that is absolutely great. Young yet, but very good now. Then strawberry and pie cherry. Arne.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 19, 2011)

Key lime, pear, elderberry are my favs so far... Key lime is a big hit with others..


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like elderberry is high on everyones list! Blueberry and I almost forgot about black currant are both really good too. Reason I chose pineapple is that I could drink my three as an array. If you had blackberry, elderberry and black currant, you almost have a variation like, merlot, cab., shirah. I like a good variety.


----------



## Kujo66 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just started peach couple days ago... Looking and smelling good!! I have been told to use white peaches, less acidic and have tropical flavor


----------



## lovethepirk (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies I am in Naples FL.

I was interested to see Pear wine. I have never thought of that. Elderberry and Strawberry do seem to be high up. I think I will try a strawberry next. I don't know where to get elderberries....I also heard something about elderberries being dangerous:
http://museum.gov.ns.ca/poison/?section=species&id=117


----------

